# Reasons and apologies for my long absence



## ChuckTheButcher (Jul 3, 2014)

I want to apologize for my hiatus from KKF. Back in Feb I got a really bad infection in my right. They weren't sure if I was going to be able to keep it. I also a type one diabetic that compounded the issue. Luckily, after 5 weeks in the hospital, they managed to fully save my leg. What they don't tell you though is, that if they have you on an IV of hardcore opiates for 5 weeks, you are going have horrific withdrawl. So the doctor suggested that I go on a two year suboxone maintenance program. Which is basically another form of methadone. This is something I was not willing to do. I didn't want to depend on drugs to get off drugs. Especially when I wasn't taking them recreationally in the first place. So I checked myself into a 31 day detox/rehab program. When I got out I thought it would be a good idea to take some time to myself and get away from the hustle and bustle. So I went to stay with my hippy brother in Colorado for two months. Who happens to currently be living in a old westfalia bus, at the base of Mt. Elbert, the highest peak in CO. Where he is a "farmer". Two months with no running water, cable, internet, or phone service was weird but all and all it was just what I needed. I'm back now though and hope to never have anything like this happen again. My sincere apologies to every one who tried to get in touch with me. In particular Vinster, Wildboar, Will C, Marko Tsourkan, lucretia, Rottman, as well any one else who tried to get in touch with me. I am sure I forgot some name. Also thanks to the whole KKF community. I'm hooked on you guys. You know its bad when you missed four months do to serious health problems and my biggest regrets are seeing all the knives that sold in BST forum.

Best wishes to all and glad to be back,
ChuckTheButcher AKA Charlie Harlan:biggrin:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 3, 2014)

Welcome back Chuck!
I was hoping to meet you while I was in D.C., but you were M.I.A................now I know why!
Next time!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jul 3, 2014)

Sorry about that. I didn't really have a phone or internet pretty much the whole time.


----------



## JDA_NC (Jul 3, 2014)

Glad to hear that you're healthy.

It seems incredible they would try to sign you up for a 2 year opiate detox program after pumping you full of it for just 5 weeks. You can't help but feel that they are trying to swindle folks out of money (and health) by doing that. Unreal.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 3, 2014)

Chuck, I'm glad to hear that you're doing good.


----------



## daveb (Jul 3, 2014)

Glad to see you back. You well reasoned responses to anything meat related have been missed.

Now for the important question - Does your brother rent the room?


----------



## WillC (Jul 3, 2014)

Chuck, goodness you have been through the mill. I'm glad you have come out the other side with all your limbs , sanity and zealous for sharps  Welcome back


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 3, 2014)

Wow. Talk about a comeback. Congratulations on your triumph!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jul 3, 2014)

daveb said:


> Glad to see you back. You well reasoned responses to anything meat related have been missed.
> 
> Now for the important question - Does your brother rent the room?



I'm sure he'd rent out the passenger seat.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jul 3, 2014)

WillC said:


> Chuck, goodness you have been through the mill. I'm glad you have come out the other side with all your limbs , sanity and zealous for sharps  Welcome back



Thanks Will. I just got that suji. I had it sent to my moms house because she live in a nicer nieghborhood then me. Well she lost it and thought she through it away. Luckily she found it under her bed about an hour ago. Needless to say it is gorgeous. Gonna post some pics here in a minute.


----------



## WillC (Jul 3, 2014)

Lol, you had my heart going then, excellent, thought you would appreciate the polished look, as the meat patina will be quite something with the pure nickel in there.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 3, 2014)

Charlie, what are you buying to celebrate your return to civilization? Glad to have you back; I'll admit I was worried.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jul 3, 2014)

Just got my custom suji from Will I'm gonna post in a few minutes. Good to hear fr you Dave.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 3, 2014)

who knew? to kick the habit, you had to go live in a bus!!

well done, and welcome back. you got MRSA or something?


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jul 3, 2014)

boomchakabowwow said:


> who knew? to kick the habit, you had to go live in a bus!!
> 
> well done, and welcome back. you got MRSA or something?



I'm not sure what MRSA is.


----------



## erikz (Jul 3, 2014)

Hospital bacteria, resistant to almost all antibiotics...


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jul 3, 2014)

They not quite sure what it was. I didn't have any sort of cut or anything on my leg.


----------



## Dardeau (Jul 3, 2014)

Welcome back. I'm glad you came out whole and am looking forward to seeing new knives and new food!


----------



## Von blewitt (Jul 3, 2014)

Welcome back Charlie, sounds like quite the ordeal! You didn't happen to pick up any photography skills while you were away, did you? :justkidding:


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jul 3, 2014)

Von blewitt said:


> Welcome back Charlie, sounds like quite the ordeal! You didn't happen to pick up any photography skills while you were away, did you? :justkidding:



I wish


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 3, 2014)

Good to hear you're okay. Infections are getting nastier and harder to treat. Take care.


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 3, 2014)

Glad you're ok buddy.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jul 3, 2014)

That's one heck of a tale, my man! Welcome back, and glad all is well!


----------



## toddnmd (Jul 3, 2014)

Chuck, welcome back. First, sorry to hear of your troubles, but more importantly, I'm happy to hear that you are through the worst of it. Looking forward to seeing more of your collection, and hopefully eating some delicious pork at your establishment soon.


----------



## erikz (Jul 4, 2014)

I see now I totally forgot to welcome you back Chuck. 

Good to hear you made it through it and 'kicked the habit that wasnt a habit'. My respect, very hard to get off a medicin 'addiction', good to hear you still have your leg.


----------



## Chuckles (Jul 4, 2014)

My father went through a very similar situation a few years ago (minus the hippy-van-farm). Really happy to hear you are ok and back to your life.


----------



## apathetic (Jul 4, 2014)

Glad to hear you managed to get out of that one! Welcome back!


----------



## Miles (Jul 20, 2014)

Glad to see you back Chuck!


----------



## Lefty (Jul 20, 2014)

Sounds awful, but man, are we glad to have you back!


----------



## HHH Knives (Jul 20, 2014)

Welcome Back Chef. You were missed. But more important your now better then ever. refreshed, renewed, blessed, and ready to take on the world! 

God Bless YA


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 21, 2014)

Good to hear you are back


----------

